# John Wick 3: Erster actiongeladener Trailer mit Keanu Reeves (englisch)



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *John Wick 3: Erster actiongeladener Trailer mit Keanu Reeves (englisch)* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *John Wick 3: Erster actiongeladener Trailer mit Keanu Reeves (englisch)*


----------



## Gozo (19. Januar 2019)

shut up and take my money!


----------



## azzih (19. Januar 2019)

Nice. John Wick Serie kann man sich immer geben.  Da im Kino ja zu 80% nur noch dieser Superheldenschrott mit nur CGI kommt ist ein geradliniger Actionfilm mit toller Ästhetik mal ne schöne Abwechslung.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Januar 2019)

azzih schrieb:


> Nice. John Wick Serie kann man sich immer geben.  Da im Kino ja zu 80% nur noch dieser Superheldenschrott mit nur CGI kommt ist ein geradliniger Actionfilm mit toller Ästhetik mal ne schöne Abwechslung.


Vor allem ist es ein gut durchchoreografierter Actionfilm. Die Cuts sind länger, man kann allem leichter folgen. Kein Schnittwirrwarr wie bei Expendables. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## majinvegeta20 (19. Januar 2019)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Vor allem ist es ein gut durchchoreografierter Actionfilm. Die Cuts sind länger, man kann allem leichter folgen. Kein Schnittwirrwarr wie bei Expendables.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Das schon, nur würd ich mich über mehr echtes Blut freuen anstatt Schusswunden und Blutspritzer mit CGI zu lösen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2019)

Ich freue mich schon sehr auf den Film.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Januar 2019)

Hm, schon der zweite Teil hatte gegenüber dem ersten bereits stark nachgelassen. Die Story war schwächer und die Inszenierung krankte insbesondere an der Choreographie der Actionszenen, die weniger Shootouts, sondern irgendwann ermüdend ausgedehnte Hinrichtungen waren - sozusagen Moorhuhnschießen und auch gemessen daran, dass John Wick die gefährlichste und coolste Sau im Autragskiller-Gewerbe ist, irgendwie unglaubwürdig. Wie soll denn Spannung aufkommen, wenn der Protagonist seine Widersacher gelangweilt "abarbeitet" und zu keinem Zeitpunkt irgendwie selbst bedroht wirkt?

Der Trailer lässt keine Einschätzung zu, ob das in Teil 3 wieder zurückgefahren wird, aber da nun die restliche Killer-Elite hinter Mr. Wick her ist, hoffe ich auf das Beste.


----------

